# Will I ever feel like me again ?



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

hello everyone,
don't really know what to say!
I have read some of your posts and a lot of you have had this THING! for so long. 
Did it start with anxiety and panic attacks, for me it did, I was just walking home one day, I was feeling very alone, then things started to get strange, like I was sinking, since then I have felt different, I feel as if it has changed me. 
how do you manage to get through the day, I am to worried to go outside.
Will I ever feel like me again?

this is very scary!

Bailee :roll:


----------



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

As for your question...yes you will feel like yourself again. However, I don't know how long it will take. Some people recover very quickly, other people take longer. I wish I could say how long it will last, but I don't know. Just remember DP is a feeling that is NOT due to a brain disoder, so recovery is always possible! Hang in there!


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Shadow

You are right, after reading more and more posts it seems that we can move on from this, and it takes a different time for everyone, but just knowing it can be beaten gives me HOPE

Thanks 

Bailee


----------

